# bass pro



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

hey yall, just reading the old posts and i need to apologize for my associates at basspro, i work there in the marine dept. and well cant say much for fishing but if any of you have problems come see me in the marine dept. just ask for mark, if im not there email me and i will get things taken care of, like pvj, (sorry man if i spelled it wrong) now if any of you need a fish finder for lets say a kayak i have 2 incredible ones that just came in. anyway hopefully ill see you guys out there sat. going for grandpa

mark


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

you going to lip man im going to be out thier in a little bit just waiten for my brother to get back from the bank didyou see my sweet new wraps on sandbirdges web site


----------



## Tailwalker (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark,

Are you a manager in that dpt? Just wondering, I had a really good experience with a guy in that dpt last year when I purchased a trolling motor from you all. I swear his name was Mark, if that was you, I got great service as you all called another store that had the motor in stock and had them send it up to your store, which from what I understand does not happen all the time.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

05gs- i doesnt look like it bro my ass is stuck here with the wife.

tail- no im not the manager but i have some pull to be able to get some things done, and i hope you like that motor.

mark


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yo i might be heading out tomorrow hopefully but my aunt and uncle are in town so i might go do some surf fishing at chicks but ill let you know


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Mark, 
funny you should ask. last week I called arundel mills store looking for a prowler 15 trident. worked my way to the right department, told the sales guy what I wanted , after checking... response was (I don't have one). 

Now I know you guys get busy,I know sometimes customers don't know what they want.....no (I can have one in a week)no (let me check Va beach store if thats good for you) nada. I would have waited two weeks for the boat. all it would have taken was ...anything better than his response would have started us off. Typing this took much longer than is actual response.

Here's the good part, got online hooked up in Texas, they had the boat,+ 15 % off any accesories..... spent $1600.00 they shipped it that afternoon shipping was $19.00.........The guy at bps did me a favor........
Wes


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

Tell your boss that some guy in the reel dpt is reeely bad if he has no got fired yet he told me crap like you are going to have to spent at least $250 on a reel for the surf cuz it has tyo have a abnormal spool he is like 17/18 it was last year i do not shop at bass pro.






I any of you are ever in richmond go to grentop it is the best it dose not matter if you spent $1 or $100,000,000.Go ask for steeve lane or mickie.


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

snakeman said:


> Tell your boss that some guy in the reel dpt is reeely bad if he has no got fired yet he told me crap like you are going to have to spent at least $250 on a reel for the surf cuz it has tyo have a abnormal spool he is like 17/18 it was last year i do not shop at bass pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You speak'm good engrish! :beer:


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Agent VA said:


> You speak'm good engrish! :beer:


LOL. i undrstanded eveer ward. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

snakeman said:


> Tell your boss that some guy in the reel dpt is reeely bad if he has no got fired yet he told me crap like you are going to have to spent at least $250 on a reel for the surf cuz it has tyo have a abnormal spool he is like 17/18 it was last year i do not shop at bass pro.



Yeah but thats only because he wanted to make sure that when you hooked your 600 lb shark, or your world record Bay-caught Sturgon, that you would be able to haul it to shore.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> Yeah but thats only because he wanted to make sure that when you hooked your 600 lb shark, or your world record Bay-caught Sturgon, that you would be able to haul it to shore.


nah... just reel it strait up the pier.





(i knew someone was going to beat me to it, lol)


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Darn I got beat to the punch too. !! JH thats a hoot!!! 250 bucks to catch a 600 lb shark ... Were they spooling the reel too.HEHE


----------



## cannotlogin (Sep 1, 2008)

No i buy all my reels at greentop and i did not tell him that i shark fish and can get a senator 9/0 for $140 and i went to greentop and spent $99.99 on a sealine and love love love it not $250.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

bass pro fires all the people that actually know how to fish 3 of my buddies used to work there and they could actually help you


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

New Kent Newbie said:


> bass pro fires all the people that actually know how to fish 3 of my buddies used to work there and they could actually help you


QFT

i tried to work there one summer in between classes just for a summer job. appearently they dont want people who can actually take apart a reel and put it back together.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

like i said i cant say anything about my fishing counterparts, to be truthfully honest there are a few that have no idea how to fish in the salt. like i said before come see me ill get you set up.

mark


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

well, thankfully most of us know a thing or three about what we want. honestly i take care of most of tackle at OE2 simply because its a tad closer and i go strait to willcox for my archery needs. no one knows more than tommy... my father and i have been going there for years now.

but next time you guys are hiring, you should shoot me a PM. =] lol


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

i work in the fishing dept im usually there monday and friday nights... come see me if you need anything. some of my coworkers fish fresh water only but they should know the basics of saltwate... there is no excuse for the lousy service ive heard of on here and tidalfish.
pete


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

landingcrew said:


> hey yall, just reading the old posts and i need to apologize for my associates at basspro,
> mark



Ouch dude!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay said:


> Ouch dude!


you still at BPS?

I need new set of breathable waders. Any sales or hook-ups?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I need new set of breathable waders. Any sales or hook-ups?


Can you say Orvis?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

thats fer dem ritch fowlks


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

05 grand slam said:


> thats fer dem ritch fowlks


Not really. They provide a great long term value which works out better in the long run. 

Oh I forgot there is a reason them rich folks are rich.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

landingcrew said:


> like i said i cant say anything about my fishing counterparts, to be truthfully honest there are a few that have no idea how to fish in the salt. like i said before come see me ill get you set up.
> 
> mark



DOUBLE OUCH!!!



Nserch4Drum said:


> you still at BPS?
> 
> I need new set of breathable waders. Any sales or hook-ups?



it all depends I like the White river- they do a plenty good enoughf job. The la cross* is great i know from customer feed backs though


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Adam said:


> Can you say Orvis?


Gotta look around, got mine for less than $100 brand new. Best boots Ive ever had and Ive been through a bunch.

SilverLabel II's Bootfoot are what I have.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

What ever happened to Ronnie that used to work at bps? He knew what he was talking about......and he was about the only one in the saltwater department that did.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Sep 16, 2008)

How about a salt water report from Mark. What kind of fishing do you do in the area? I need some tips on offshore fishing in Virginia. Have you done much of that here? You seem very knowledgeable about salt water fishing. I hope to have the chance to come into Bass Pro and get some good advice.

By the way how long have you been working at Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

he just move here from cali hes a real nice guy been fishen with him at lip the whole summer he knows lots of stuff about rod wraping and any thing else he is an all arround kind of guy but talk to him


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

hey everyone just wanting to clarify about my post here i was nothing whatsever a badmouthing on the fishing dept. i dont work in that dept hence why i said "i cant say anything about my fishing counterparts" i dont work that dept so i cant say odds or evens also when i say im gonna hook you up its not discounts or anything like that its just that i will use my knowledge and the knowledge of the people that work there to help you, i apologize to anyone that i may have offended i tend to not have a word filter sometimes or my way of communication is not how i ment to say it. also my pull is letting the people in the hierarchy know if there is a problem. so again my intentions where in good faith not realizing that i offended people again i apologize.

mark


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

ReefDonkey said:


> How about a salt water report from Mark. What kind of fishing do you do in the area? I need some tips on offshore fishing in Virginia. Have you done much of that here? You seem very knowledgeable about salt water fishing. I hope to have the chance to come into Bass Pro and get some good advice.
> 
> By the way how long have you been working at Bass Pro Shops?


rd: like o5 said i just moved out here from cali so im still getting my feet wet, my knowledge of the southern cali fishing is large, ive only been able to fish from shore, also ive only been at bass pro for a month so im still "new" but i really like it. and no i havent been able to get offshore or get on a boat for that matter"wifes in the navy and im working no babysitter"


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

landingcrew said:


> also my pull is letting the people in the hierarchy know if there is a problem. mark


your a trip!

Appreciate the apology but sorry dude the damage has been done.


----------



## dukefinger (Sep 17, 2008)

Is there more than one Mark that works in the marine dept? I was in there last week and was talking to someone named Mark about a Raymarine DS500X fishfinder and the guy didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.

On a seperate note, you say that you have only been a BPS employeefor a month. You then go to website and apologize for your cowrokers lack of knowledge. Have you even met the guys in the fishing and marine department that have been there more than 2 years? Have you talked the guys that have fished here all there lives and built boats and have probably forgot more about fishing and electronics than you will ever know? A new guy to the area, only been working a month at the store, and he is an immediate expert on fishing, the marine department, and is the Savior of his Bass Pro Shops. You have got to be F*ing kidding me!


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

*LOL @ This Thread*

This board can be so amusing and entertaining....

Sounds like the poor guy got his PeePee slapped at work and now on here... all because he felt led to apologize for someones previous experience at BPS and wanted to offer any assistance he could provide...

opcorn:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fish4Food said:


> This board can be so amusing and entertaining....
> 
> Sounds like the poor guy got his PeePee slapped at work and now on here... all because he felt led to apologize for someones previous experience at BPS and wanted to offer any assistance he could provide...
> 
> opcorn:


LOL, no kidding...opcorn:opcorn::beer:


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys, seems as though he really wants to help, although being new to the Right Coast may be a little behind all of us. Anyone willing to help or willing to learn should be welcomed. Mark welcome, maybe you can help the staff at BPS with their challenges we have come across.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Yeah but the guy did completely throw his co workers under the bus by stating that there were people in the fishing department who dont know anything. Imagine finding one of your coworkers posting something to that affect about you or your business..

Reap, meet sow


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

I didn't see/read where he threw anyone under the bus. I think he said that there are folks at BPS that know nothing about saltwater fishing and I'm sure that is true. He didn't identify a department, or name any names... I think he was just speaking in general, and then apologized when he seen where this was going... or was told to apologize by the hierarchy?... He also clarified his position and noted that he would have to alert management of any problems we encounter in order to help.... 

Either way, BPS, just like any other big chain box store employs people that need jobs... don't mean they are all gonna be outdoor experts, so in my opinion, your gonna have to consider the source when dealing with these folks and do your own research prior to making selections/purchases from any chain sporting good store. I prefer doing my own research, getting opinons from people in this forum or local tackle shops when seeking my fishing/product info.

This reminds me of when I briefly worked part time at Sports Authority a few years back and had to laugh at the 17-18 year old "so called" experts in the different departments and in the way I often would sell people fishing rods (placing the rod tip on my voice box) to show customers how sensitive a rod was.... (all rods feel pretty sensitive when I'd talk and the rod would vibrate).. and other stupid tricks to make a sale.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

i love bps and will never quit shopping there they have never done me wrong. when i go there the only questions i have is where somthing is cause i know what i need dont need help with that. thanks mark for your comments you didnt offend anyone or shouldnt have anyway i saw notihing wrong with your comments. i will probaly be in there next week maybe i will stop by and say whats up. BPS IS THE BOMB


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

dukefinger said:


> Is there more than one Mark that works in the marine dept? I was in there last week and was talking to someone named Mark about a Raymarine DS500X fishfinder and the guy didn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.
> 
> On a seperate note, you say that you have only been a BPS employeefor a month. You then go to website and apologize for your cowrokers lack of knowledge. Have you even met the guys in the fishing and marine department that have been there more than 2 years? Have you talked the guys that have fished here all there lives and built boats and have probably forgot more about fishing and electronics than you will ever know? A new guy to the area, only been working a month at the store, and he is an immediate expert on fishing, the marine department, and is the Savior of his Bass Pro Shops. You have got to be F*ing kidding me!



what day because i personally havent spoken to anyone in depth about any raymarines lately. when did i say that i was an expert... no i didnt, but do i have a basic knowledge... yes 

on another note:

05 grand slam: how is your rod wrapping coming should be at the lip here in the next coming week hope to see ya there.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

How can Mark help his fellow assoi. when he does not know fishing on the right coast!! I think he is just mad that hes not working in the fishing dept!! And wanted to throw them under the bus!! First off i did work at bass pro in the fishing dept!! And there are still a couple guys there that know what the hell there talkin about!! So............


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn: I think some of you guys should douche the sand out of your kibbles and bits. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Thanks Agent VA.

This is the Pier and Surf forum, not the Bass Pro forum.
While the discussion has been relatively civil, the proverbial "line" could be easily crossed here. So, as a purely a suggestion, this one should be continued in PMs if need be.

Thanks to all of you for not being a ding dong.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Ding Dong who was being one of them?!?!? We were just tryin to get some questions answered and find some things out bout the new guy?


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

please re-read my post.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Guys the reality is BPS issues begin with their management. I buy very little there. Mostly because they don't have what I need. Some Line and some hooks and the OM fishing rod. The local management has decided the P&S market is of no concern. Now other BPS's felt it was worth while other wise the OM heavy would never have been produced and sold in BPS. 

Now it pains me to watch someone who wants to be nice and help to be treated this way(we do have several who work there on here). Please put the blame where blame is do. The management not the associates. I have received good retail assistance there. But a specialty store is preferred. Management has lots of tools they can use to change the situation. Product selection, Associate selection and training to name a few.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Good post Digger well said to bad Dr.Bubba wants this thread ended!!! I guess we cant talk and have some fun!!! But oh well!!!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Digger, my friend, you are spot on!

Hatterasbound, Digger is only reinforcing my point. I do not want this thread ended, it was starting to take on that character where personal attacks start flying and I was simply asking folks to simmer down, and not make it personal. 

If I wanted it ended I would have locked it.

I see you're new around here. Allow me to be the first to welcome you to our place, we look forward to your contributions.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

well thanks Mr. Bubba not really new!! i know alot of people that post on this website i Always looked just never really felt the need to post anything!! Put never no might start posting a lil more!!


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yea OBX.FISHER this is Ronnie!! Thanks for the kind words it was always fun talking to ya!! How ya been? Been doin any fishin?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

was their yesterday pm me before you go next time so we can meet up


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Digger said:


> Guys the reality is BPS issues begin with their management. I buy very little there. Mostly because they don't have what I need. Some Line and some hooks and the OM fishing rod. The local management has decided the P&S market is of no concern. Now other BPS's felt it was worth while other wise the OM heavy would never have been produced and sold in BPS.



Hey just to let you guys know the fishing section at bass pro is under new managment, Digger is 100% correct, the old manager didn't care about those who fish with out a boat. the new guy is different, he doesn't own a boat, he fishes the surf and piers just like 99% of us do. if you are looking for something they dont stock, ask him.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

The last manager didnt have a boat!! And he fished alot off the beach!!! Not for big drum, rock and so on and so forth!!! So.......


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

hatterasbound said:


> The last manager didnt have a boat!! And he fished alot off the beach!!! Not for big drum, rock and so on and so forth!!! So.......


that may have been true, i dont know. all im saying is for those who have given up on BPS to give them another chance. i was in there last week and they are re-organizing the saltwater section, lots of new products as well.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

So its sounds like u work there!!!! Do u?


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I said i need abot tree fiddy


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! That bout tree what? Got damn loch ness monster!!!! Yo i got some more evil sea monsters to ad to the list!!!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hatterasbound said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! That bout tree what? Got damn loch ness monster!!!! Yo i got some more evil sea monsters to ad to the list!!!!


yeah drew said he saw him- James river fishin pier... that was right after the bone fish


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Just before he saw the 10,000 cobras inside for fort monroe!!!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hey- 

the cobia's* were spawning:--|:--|

ya know they make the run into the bay each year just for the spawn run inside of Fort Monroe.

As a matter of fact it was called Fort Bonita- heck they made the moat inside of fort Monroe. That's why there weren't that many cobia caught this year because they kept the moat gates closed keeping them in. :--|


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

this thread should be titled.....The "Revenge of the Disgruntled BPS Workers"

Good to see ya on board, Ronnie...hows yer dad?...yall gonna show up fer the WRI Striper tourney?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Good to see ya on board, Ronnie...hows yer dad?...yall gonna show up fer the WRI Striper tourney?


Yea and this time try not running over any water faucets


----------



## buxtondaydreamin (Jan 11, 2007)

jay said:


> hey-
> 
> the cobia's* were spawning:--|:--|
> 
> ...


john dont give away my honey hole!


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

Yea pops has been good!!! He wants to fish Robs tourney so i think were gonna and send in our apps this week!! Should be a good time like always!!! Hey SHooter that was the year i was sick!! And Robs wife made me take her to Buxton!!! So.......NSerch u been doin any fishin?!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Yea and this time try not running over any water faucets


ok explain

it's got to be good


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jay said:


> ok explain
> 
> it's got to be good


Let's put it this way,, when he pulled into the campground he looked like warmed over death :--|,,, lesson here is Don't let warmed over death drive cause water faucets don't stand a chance


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

haha yea i was kinda rough that weekend!! but i did crush the hell outta that faucet!! Didnt someone else get one that weekend to before i did!?!?!?!


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

The Bass Pro Shop in Hanover Cty. has opened a little early.
It was suppose to open 10/2 with Grand Openning specials and sales.
Early reports say that it`s bigger than the Hampton store but the
saltwater section is the pits!! Gonna ride over there this afternoon and
will give a first hand report on the place.

Capt.Skid


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Let's put it this way,, when he pulled into the campground he looked like warmed over death :--|,,, lesson here is Don't let warmed over death drive cause water faucets don't stand a chance


which campground was this? This lovly weather is causing me to cancle my trip to the mountians- heck i'll switch for some surf action



Capt.Skid said:


> The Bass Pro Shop in Hanover Cty. has opened a little early.
> It was suppose to open 10/2 with Grand Openning specials and sales.
> Early reports say that it`s bigger than the Hampton store but the
> saltwater section is the pits!! Gonna ride over there this afternoon and
> ...


Hey give us the low down were all interested in what it would look like. It's supposed to have a restraunt, a fudge shop and standing 2 stories. I know thier fishing dept will be hurting on the saltwater side of things b/c we've special ordered things just for ours.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

hatterasbound said:


> So its sounds like u work there!!!! Do u?


nope i sure dont. i wish...then again they couldn't pay my mortgage.


----------



## hatterasbound (Sep 18, 2008)

i got ya!!


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

Entropy said:


> i go strait to willcox for my archery needs.


the only place i go. them guys in the archrey dept. when i was looking didnt know nothing went to tom and he hooked me up right away


----------

